# Marcin



## Brightspace

Hallo. I'd be _really_ thankful if someone could tell me how the Polish name Marcin is pronounced. My guess is Markahn, but as I don't know any Polish, I have no way of knowing. So, any help appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Hi and welcome! 

I am not a native but I would read it Mahrtsin. Markahn is definitely wide of the mark. Our Polish friends will tell you more. 

Jana


----------



## Brightspace

Thankee kindly, Jana! Any advances on Mahrtsin?


----------



## Brian P

I studied Polish for a short while many years ago and I think that c is pronounced "ts" unless it comes before i in which case it is pronounced "ch" so Marcin would be pronounced "Marchin"


----------



## Jana337

Well, I guess it could depend on whether it is a normal c or a c with a dot above. A tricky letter... 

Jana


----------



## Brightspace

Trust me to find the name with the tricky letter.  It seems to be written as a normal "c" without dots or anything. Does that help? Thanks for trying to help me out with this!


----------



## cajzl

There is no c with a dot in Polish (only ż).

The Polish cz (czytam - hard ch) and ć (Marcin - soft ch) are different (already discussed in another thread).

There are three different consonants graphically based on the Latin c:

*c, cz, ć*
*cy, czy, ci*

*ć + i -> ci*


----------



## Brightspace

Cheers. So Marcin has the soft c "ch" sound. Is it a long A "ahr" sound, like _Mahr_chin, or something different?


----------



## cajzl

The vowel a is short like in English _but_.
The following r is pronounced! (unlike the British /ma:tin/)


----------



## Toscana27

Brian P said:
			
		

> I studied Polish for a short while many years ago and I think that c is pronounced "ts" unless it comes before i in which case it is pronounced "ch" so Marcin would be pronounced "Marchin"




I agree with Brian, you can trust me I'm fluent in polish it's hard to write how to sound it out but I guess Marcheen would be the closest I can come up with!


----------



## Brightspace

Whee! Thanks everyone! Marcheen it is. Thanks for taking the time to help me out on this, much appreciated. Mwah!x


----------

